# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فن القراءة - ماذا تقرأ ؟ كيف تقرأ ؟ -

## غالب بن محمد المزروع

فن القراءة
ماذا تقرأ ؟ كيف تقرأ ؟ 
دورة تدريبية عن أساليب القراءة الصحيحة 
ومحاضرة عامة
للشيخ ناصر بن يحيى الحنيني
الدمام .::  جامع أمينة الحسون - حي الريان ::. 
بث مسموع
اليوم الثلاثاء 23-4-1429 هـ  
على فترتين 4:00   مساءاً وكذلك : 6:30   مساءاً
رابط الإستماع المباشر :
http://www.liveislam.net/browsesubje...on=listen&sid=

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

بدأت الدورة قبل قليل ، فليعلم ذلك .

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

رابط الدورة من الإرشيف للإستماع لها
وهي دورة هامة ، ومحاضرة عامة ننصح بسماعها
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchi...?sid=&id=49625

----------


## العفالقي

شكر الله لك أيها الحبيب وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> شكر الله لك أيها الحبيب وجزاك الله خيرا.


وشكر لك ، وجزاك .

----------


## سلمـان

استمعنا لهذه الدورة والمحاضرة الهامة وكانت مليئة بالفوائد التي تهم كل طالب علم
فأنصح جميع إخواني وأخواتي أن يستمعوا لها فهي تضع لبنات سليمة لطالب العلم
في كيفية البدء الصحيح للقراءة مع بيان الأهمية البالغة للقراءة وغيرها كثير وكثير
نفع الله بكم شيخنا وبارك فيكم  وجزاكم خير الجزاء

----------

